# The Goat Hole



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

So, did you see any goats? 

Haha I'm kidding. Looks gorgeous!!! I wish there were places like that around here! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, we did see goats! First thing in the morning we saw about 15 of them. Not real close but binoculars helped with that!

Some of the people riding out from camp on day rides said they had rocks rolling past them that the goats had kicked from above. I didn't see that but is does make for a good story!

There seems to be a fair number of mountain goats in this area. I also saw some near Basin Lake a few weeks ago.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

That looks beautiful.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Really beautiful place for such an odd name :lol: sounds like you had a great time and the weather was good too. I heard it has been unusually dry and warm in your part of the country.


----------

